# Travelling down from Calais to Brittany



## Martyntxu (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi

Travelling down from Calais to Brittany in August. Any great overnight stops/ towns worth a visit along the coast avoiding tolls. Any recommendations, welcome?

Cheers


----------



## LesleyKH (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm of no help, but will watch for replies as we might be off that way too at much the same time. 

We're still not quite decided - Brittany or north Germany. Left or right at Calais!

We were meant to be going across the channel for 8 weeks, but an aged p's got an angiogram at Papworth mid Aug, which has meant our plans are now altered. Hopefully, we'll get off by 24th July.

Lesley


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 15, 2017)

France has a sort of competition where villages can nominate themselves for the award of Le Plus Beau Village (prettiest village). About 150 are members at any time, there is a website. On your route you may be close to Beuvron en Auge which has an aire, close to Caen; and St Cereni Le Gerei, Sainte Suzanne, Rochefort en Terre which may or may not have Aires, I just haven't checked them.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 15, 2017)

Martyntxu said:


> Hi
> 
> Travelling down from Calais to Brittany in August. Any great overnight stops/ towns worth a visit along the coast avoiding tolls. Any recommendations, welcome?
> 
> Cheers



Any of the Plus Beaux Villages de France is generally well worth a visit.
The France POIs include a number of attractive places along the coast as well as many locations alongside inland waterways.  When in Brittany, consider checking out those alongside the _Vilaine _and the _Canal de Nantes à Brest_ for example.

Tom


----------



## witzend (Jul 15, 2017)

If you've not already visited Mont San Michelle is worth a visit can't help with parking as its been restructured since we visited.   The Cote de Granite Rose is nice with plenty of sea views and some great aires and wild stops. No worries about tolls in Brittany there aren't any Enjoy your trip


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 15, 2017)

Have a look at my blog and the map with updated prices. also the going to France page ,don't forget august is their holidays so everywhere will be chocker .
Blog - rebbyvid


----------



## IanH (Jul 15, 2017)

We love France and travelling there, it is fantastic!

We have a golden, unbreakable rule, however, NEVER go to France, or indeed, Spain in either July or August!!

Our ferry from Plymouth to Roscoff is booked for 4 Sept, the day the Froggies etc, go back to work/school.

Same applies to our Pyrenees trip NEXT September, arrive Bilbao 3 Sept 2018!!!


----------



## Private (Aug 30, 2017)

*What crowds?*

Despite all the reports saying never go to France in August, we decided to risk arriving late August so we could see a bit of Northern France before the weather turned. We usually head out early September as we like to avoid the crowds. 
We arrived 22nd August and so far have not had any problems parking or moving about. 
We have parked close to the beach for sea swimming in Hardelot without a struggle and had the choice of many parking spots on the POI for the same town for the overnight. We have parked next to a lake for swimming near Berck Sur Mer without issue too. These are the types of locations we were not expecting to be able to get on in August. 
Overnight parking has been a breeze though it has all been wild camping and only at one place listed on the current POI database. We have submitted some of our parking locations for cosideration by Chris.

I'm sure further south it will be chaotically busy, but it is possible to arrive in France in August and avoid the crowds if you avoid the obvious tourist spots. 
We will probably come over even Earlier in August next year as I'm sure we will still find the kind of freedom we like so long as we don't head too far South too early. 

I'm not saying you can stay on your chosen Aire in August or go to a sought after spot, but if you just want to relax in hot weather and are happy to choose your own overnight spot then it is not necessary to avoid August.


----------

